
Chronix: store time series highly compressed and for fast access times - yarapavan
http://www.chronix.io/
======
yarapavan
Adrian Coyler discusses Chronix at
[https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/03/10/chronix-long-term-
storag...](https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/03/10/chronix-long-term-storage-and-
retrieval-technology-for-anomaly-detection-in-operational-data/)

------
brudgers
Previously,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12020517](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12020517)

------
jagatmidya
Thank you. Where do I find the FAST17 paper and slides mentioned in here?

